# Rae



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Got my buck! He is just around a month old and I believe he is satin, couldnt be more thrilled  i put him in with my girls and all he did was check if they had milk for him :lol: not quite wanting to mate yet but we'll get there. Can't wait!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If the belly is shiny he's almost certainly satin. Healthy black standard coats are shiny enough that it can be hard to tell from the top.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

I know he's kind of greyish/silvery on his belly but hes in flea stageso I haven't been able to get a good grip of him and have a good look, i'll check later!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

OK!


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

His belly is super shiny im so excited!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yay! :gwavebw Black satin was one the kinds of mousie that I most wanted when I started breeding 17 years ago.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh haha. Was there any specific reason why? Or you just liked them?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Isn't every woman supposed to have something little and black in the mousery? :ugeek: Huh...what? Oh, right that was supposed to be the closet... :roll:

Though I have been known to wear a mousie on my shoulder.... O,o


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

LOL :lol: :lol: that's funny but very true! Haha :lol:


----------

